# Real Rap, no fake hop scotch jump rope crap



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2s7MmcDjwek]http://youtu.be/2s7MmcDjwek[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;TXz95fH62I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXz95fH62I4[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;tBLwGYc3kvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBLwGYc3kvc&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;RCw8vbEf0XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCw8vbEf0XM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

this whole album used to be the shit
[video=youtube;kujP96hcYPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kujP96hcYPw[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Q7Gjo_2dAbw]http://youtu.be/Q7Gjo_2dAbw[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;knnav0aIkEI]http://youtu.be/knnav0aIkEI[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;9aGolzSWT9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aGolzSWT9k[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;IKQkUL8xSJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKQkUL8xSJg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;_XOa8eaTZuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOa8eaTZuo[/video]


----------



## balactus (Jul 28, 2012)

[youtube]Cg8xfWqCmc4[/youtube]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Wt7BEbdCFMM]http://youtu.be/Wt7BEbdCFMM[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;K5WWRiGT4w8]http://youtu.be/K5WWRiGT4w8[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NgJ_Qzwy-4w]http://youtu.be/NgJ_Qzwy-4w[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Dmwdx4Fy_6Y]http://youtu.be/Dmwdx4Fy_6Y[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;upwtwdkmKZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upwtwdkmKZQ[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;DW15ayNIn94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW15ayNIn94&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## purpz (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;2daXghqHgjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2daXghqHgjQ[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9vAmKdgrLf8]http://youtu.be/9vAmKdgrLf8[/video]
"these nigga's wearin skirts like the pope"


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yPokr7jIhJs]http://youtu.be/yPokr7jIhJs[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 2, 2012)

childish gambino


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 2, 2012)

asap rocky on the rise


----------



## The,,Roach,,ERA (Aug 2, 2012)

Wu tang forever 


da almighty jew said:


> [video=youtube_share;knnav0aikei]http://youtu.be/knnav0aikei[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;_lLdJIx6iGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lLdJIx6iGc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zlRV2N8s_IQ]http://youtu.be/zlRV2N8s_IQ[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;h2zgB93KANE]http://youtu.be/h2zgB93KANE[/video]

By the flock. By the brick by the block. Got east coast locked down padlock."


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PNzNwWM8pBI]http://youtu.be/PNzNwWM8pBI[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9-g6hTtPcaE]http://youtu.be/9-g6hTtPcaE[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 4, 2012)

wu tang clan aint nothing to fuck w


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ji2F5xXX014]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji2F5xXX014[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;_fejUHDyRvg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fejUHDyRvg[/video]


----------



## purpz (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;x_EIVYVPs3Y][http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_EIVYVPs3Y[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;4NmeLTWtqOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NmeLTWtqOI[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 5, 2012)

j cole is the real deal


----------



## BA142 (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;x37hIpxRTgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x37hIpxRTgQ[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YmOLFVL60pc]http://youtu.be/YmOLFVL60pc[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Csh3Q0kia70]http://youtu.be/Csh3Q0kia70[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-KT3jOVY1cA]http://youtu.be/-KT3jOVY1cA[/video]


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;VODnheDT-Fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VODnheDT-Fc&amp;list=FLZe61xRluV2bNs9axww2Uaw&amp;index=4&amp;feature=p lpp_video[/video]


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;HMQVG8c-4X8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMQVG8c-4X8&amp;list=FLZe61xRluV2bNs9axww2Uaw&amp;index=44&amp;feature =plpp_video[/video]


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;8RRDJ1rJfvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RRDJ1rJfvc&amp;list=FLZe61xRluV2bNs9axww2Uaw&amp; index=13&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UeRVuRWRzhs]http://youtu.be/UeRVuRWRzhs[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 8, 2012)

[youtube]y8ZPIssfk7c&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;pMzdvUu3h2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMzdvUu3h2E&amp;list=FLZe61xRluV2bNs9axww2Uaw&amp; index=2&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 8, 2012)

[youtube]CX3Vcw843nM&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;P2JlgwdWYXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2JlgwdWYXo&amp;list=FLZe61xRluV2bNs9axww2Uaw&amp; index=24&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;iUTpEOsaCj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUTpEOsaCj0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ae86 grower (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKJsSPATDLY

ice cube.. sorry haven`t a clue how to put the youtube window in a post, but if someone can fix it


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;NAgbsOqyHtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAgbsOqyHtw&amp;list=FLZe61xRluV2bNs9axww2Uaw&amp; index=60&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 8, 2012)

[youtube]C9rZ0bN3l04[/youtube]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 8, 2012)

classic shit... [youtube]VCi7a7jHRwk[/youtube]


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 8, 2012)

childish gambino is legit


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 9, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> childish gambino is legit


who the fuck is that? stop spamming. get out of my thread with that bs.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;__yQ0oFYSns]http://youtu.be/__yQ0oFYSns[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6JMafhuDV28]http://youtu.be/6JMafhuDV28[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;HNFiwsJoIvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNFiwsJoIvM&amp;feature=g-user-u[/video]


----------



## purpz (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;60pDrmrYLpo][http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60pDrmrYLpo[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 9, 2012)

childish gambino is a rapper the black guy in community he also is a comedian with derrickcomedy he is fucking dope listen to bonfire or freaks and geeks by him


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 10, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> childish gambino is a rapper the black guy in community he also is a comedian with derrickcomedy he is fucking dope listen to bonfire or freaks and geeks by him


nobody cares about that guy. post a video of him or get out with that bs.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lk1POuNuCnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk1POuNuCnI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;TkKCqcpAcVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkKCqcpAcVQ[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 11, 2012)

[youtube]SbvBJnTNb4U[/youtube]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;KaxlpNB1tIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaxlpNB1tIw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Sii9VnlZ2M8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sii9VnlZ2M8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## RC7 (Aug 11, 2012)

wutang is the true definition of hiphop///legends


----------



## RC7 (Aug 11, 2012)

[youtube]VXU8yMKYcg8[/youtube]


----------



## 4 the love of ganja (Aug 11, 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cDmolsodRxo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 4 the love of ganja (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;cDmolsodRxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDmolsodRxo&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLF2974842A0F E8252[/video]


----------



## purpz (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;hIAGjUa7MNE][http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIAGjUa7MNE[/video]


----------



## 7tao (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;wp_nleAHxrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp_nleAHxrE[/video]


----------



## Logges (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;0bLFO4ZV0i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bLFO4ZV0i4[/video]

this is what i think about most rap


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 16, 2012)

RIP Guru

[video=youtube_share;I06Vs3lpyOY]http://youtu.be/I06Vs3lpyOY[/video]R


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;1i9oIC3ZYKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i9oIC3ZYKA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;HG7WTUmsRRc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG7WTUmsRRc[/video]


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

Its incredibly refreshing to know theres people in this world that know what good hip hop sounds like. saw plenty of familiar names, eyedea(rip) and abilities definitely, apathy and celph titled. jedi mind tricks always been a problem and definitely gangstarr. probably the best nigga on the list. mass appeal was my SHIT from gangstarr. thank ya for not putting another GODDAMN drake song. but real talk though 2chainz be gettin it in....YEAH I LOVE THEM STRIPPERS.....YEAH, YEAH I LOVE THEM STRIPPERS. LMAO nah he sucks.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;JaXEGLRAWbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaXEGLRAWbQ[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;p86kjhuodmI]http://youtu.be/p86kjhuodmI[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 22, 2012)

ae86 grower said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKJsSPATDLY
> 
> ice cube.. sorry haven`t a clue how to put the youtube window in a post, but if someone can fix it


all you have to do is click on the share button on youtube. copy and then click the insert video button on the reply box and paste. 

[video=youtube_share;DKJsSPATDLY]http://youtu.be/DKJsSPATDLY[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NqTWGoJO6WU]http://youtu.be/NqTWGoJO6WU[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP KIETH
[video=youtube_share;n2bgul19C1A]http://youtu.be/n2bgul19C1A[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;G1Hw6gCejQw]http://youtu.be/G1Hw6gCejQw[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ALSd3Sq6SV4]http://youtu.be/ALSd3Sq6SV4[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DYi11uiP3cM]http://youtu.be/DYi11uiP3cM[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;d3QRy2Ysv6c]http://youtu.be/d3QRy2Ysv6c[/video]


----------



## Jaza (Aug 22, 2012)

Good shit :0


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;XWVg-Pj8Ilo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWVg-Pj8Ilo[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Mzj6AY0REF8]http://youtu.be/Mzj6AY0REF8[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 24, 2012)

some 90's rap

Keepitlow&thegreenburning 

[video=youtube;mYjROhCfYvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYjROhCfYvM[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QFEhJfUcD1Q]http://youtu.be/QFEhJfUcD1Q[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-05ZT4vITVA]http://youtu.be/-05ZT4vITVA[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;tIAAoHA5ikU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIAAoHA5ikU[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;P0fwflwlDVM]http://youtu.be/P0fwflwlDVM[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;txnx2GsdjAI]http://youtu.be/txnx2GsdjAI[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_QGDb9VHvPY]http://youtu.be/_QGDb9VHvPY[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;eTjnZgB8PIU]http://youtu.be/eTjnZgB8PIU[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Qv4VUEUe1kc]http://youtu.be/Qv4VUEUe1kc[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;iQ1jNgpg5L8]http://youtu.be/iQ1jNgpg5L8[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2r0m-rUvDco]http://youtu.be/2r0m-rUvDco[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZOIHptz-JRk]http://youtu.be/ZOIHptz-JRk[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;pRc2P9ayFcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRc2P9ayFcs[/video]

premo always droppin those hot beats


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;FJwqCD73-Gk]http://youtu.be/FJwqCD73-Gk[/video]


----------



## HOPSIN (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZN0ykfJeo9A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN0ykfJeo9A&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2012)

lol you must really like hopsin


----------



## HOPSIN (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;Oaw7xQq2_K4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oaw7xQq2_K4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## HOPSIN (Aug 31, 2012)

srh88 said:


> lol you must really like hopsin


and loads more


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 31, 2012)

Real rap? Erik B. Rakim DJ Polo Whodini Doug E Fresh Ron D.M.C Kurtis Blow Sugar Hill Gang Public Enemy NWA Ice Tea Ice Cube (yes the early solo Ice cube - pre KKKalfonia album yest post NWA - Bitch is a Bitch era) Tribe Called Quest ...That's what I call rap. What you hear today - that's Wal Mart Rap. Maybe more bling bling but not as good sing sing on so many levels....


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;QBCAaAKBLFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBCAaAKBLFY[/video]


----------



## SkyZUU (Sep 1, 2012)

the girl does chorus and my friend and another guy made this .. its upcoming hiphop none of that gucci mane bullshit , straight lyrics put through the mic . STOP, LOOK , LISTEN .

*LIKE & REP IF YOU KNOW THIS IS REAL HIPHOP.*

[video=youtube;XVal7VwHgIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVal7VwHgIk[/video]


----------



## SkyZUU (Sep 1, 2012)

And alright hopsin has ILLMIND 5 which is the only thing that he fucking killed.. other then that hes just a performer ..


----------



## BA142 (Sep 1, 2012)

the power of "god" is in you

[video=youtube;oV2yPzXSRkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV2yPzXSRkU[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ggTMX8evqrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggTMX8evqrA[/video]


----------



## Dr Kynes (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;EDc2FD-vy8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDc2FD-vy8M[/video]

indubitably the finest chant in this whole pitiable assemblage.

performed live with no digital effects, no trickery, and no backing track.

also at the end the fat booty bitches drop it like it's hot


----------



## purpz (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;VdCgTDVqMa0][http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdCgTDVqMa0[/video]


----------



## Dr Kynes (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;MFH_mP6Wa5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFH_mP6Wa5w[/video]


----------



## Dr Kynes (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;XRPWs4V97YI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRPWs4V97YI[/video]


----------



## Dr Kynes (Sep 2, 2012)

yo purpz, you seem to be quite hyphy. show us your Thizz face homey!

[video=youtube;3UTpuikhMGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UTpuikhMGU[/video]


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/darknessdynastyent


----------



## BA142 (Sep 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;gnDL6R_kdGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnDL6R_kdGk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## alonefarmer420 (Sep 4, 2012)

just thought i'd jump in here and throw some tru gangsta rap up that no one mention'd.

[video=youtube;oh2DK1abDx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh2DK1abDx8[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 4, 2012)

Real gangsta rap is always welcome here


----------



## biglungs (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;hVwE6LnsbAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVwE6LnsbAo[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Sep 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;yy_vxOyH4rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy_vxOyH4rM[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;OAfitcYW3Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAfitcYW3Yc[/video]


----------



## ricaregiver33 (Sep 6, 2012)

Styles P all day...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P17axMxY9g


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ok9U311vKRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok9U311vKRg&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=UL4uQhtr G7-0I&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Sep 6, 2012)

ricaregiver33 said:


> Styles P all day...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P17axMxY9g



lol hes got fucked up teeth


----------



## biglungs (Sep 7, 2012)

nickel nickel nine


[video=youtube;3e_CAfWcQG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e_CAfWcQG8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;Kl303pV2h7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl303pV2h7k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ricaregiver33 (Sep 7, 2012)

biglungs said:


> lol hes got fucked up teeth


I'm not worried about his teeth lol, more styles p .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1jPjiBczKQ&feature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQP0JGdoeg4&feature=related


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;4uQhtrG7-0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uQhtrG7-0I&amp;feature=channel&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;UnakaNvxlSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnakaNvxlSw&amp;feature=watch-vrec[/video]


----------



## ricaregiver33 (Sep 7, 2012)

best freestyle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiTBkBEnpgI


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_MK_l8rczU

immortal technique


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;BtUgkz5qFLQ]http://youtu.be/BtUgkz5qFLQ[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1AoJUwL2FGE]http://youtu.be/1AoJUwL2FGE[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Lv72Su0Jri8]http://youtu.be/Lv72Su0Jri8[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;A_p5ETttkO4]http://youtu.be/A_p5ETttkO4[/video]


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;XvqEE2rN3mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvqEE2rN3mg[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;EzPARc4HWrA]http://youtu.be/EzPARc4HWrA[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;_NtMy7Xva2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NtMy7Xva2k[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_NYDpzT_5tk]http://youtu.be/_NYDpzT_5tk[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZGTWlvhfsrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGTWlvhfsrs[/video]


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;fsZktZpgMgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsZktZpgMgQ[/video]


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 15, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NReT4f1bXY0


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;oGRJRSbxSjU]http://youtu.be/oGRJRSbxSjU[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Sep 15, 2012)

new j diggs 
http://limelinx.com/bg6kh


----------



## biglungs (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;9HwATJMeOYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HwATJMeOYU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;jvy3x9_SauM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvy3x9_SauM[/video]


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;np3pU-dLok4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np3pU-dLok4[/video]


----------



## HOPSIN (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ze8CMCgQQ-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze8CMCgQQ-c&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL9CA97B56055DFC24&amp;playnex t=3[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YYuGr63waaA]http://youtu.be/YYuGr63waaA[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JRLl2yVrJzE]http://youtu.be/JRLl2yVrJzE[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;A-drZnOqh9A]http://youtu.be/A-drZnOqh9A[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;XExJYtfo5aQ]http://youtu.be/XExJYtfo5aQ[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;DaRG0ukxYqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaRG0ukxYqQ&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL03203B005 E6660FD[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;rhMFKQnU0Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhMFKQnU0Ok&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL03203B005 E6660FD[/video]


----------



## AlternateEgo (Sep 20, 2012)

Its a freestyle and it is the dopest cas he is a real mc

[video=youtube;Gry_TEOgctk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gry_TEOgctk&amp;list=PL67F1DC57A940FFC9&amp;index= 27&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;D1bfBwSTpCI]http://youtu.be/D1bfBwSTpCI[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Sep 29, 2012)

Snoop Dogs Predecessor , maybe this is what you dont want to see but have to credit none the less [video=youtube;fK9hK82r-AM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK9hK82r-AM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Sep 29, 2012)

AlternateEgo said:


> Its a freestyle and it is the dopest cas he is a real mc
> 
> [video=youtube;Gry_TEOgctk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gry_TEOgctk&amp;list=PL67F1DC57A940FFC9&amp;index= 27&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]



ahh you made ur funny videos private...


----------



## biglungs (Sep 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;9HwATJMeOYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HwATJMeOYU&amp;feature=branded[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;HEwSfbE9IXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEwSfbE9IXc[/video]
thats why we get high, cuz u never know when u gonna go!


----------



## micronotmacro (Oct 5, 2012)

cool video


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;P-_UjQ_dwBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-_UjQ_dwBw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ya2TlGvY6nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya2TlGvY6nM&amp;feature=related[/video]
lol


----------



## Sk306 (Oct 6, 2012)

This thread has strayed from the topic title, i will get it back on track. 
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLbc551SvH8&amp;feature=related" target="_blank">[video=youtube;ZLbc551SvH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLbc551SvH8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3aeAdbRsTLc]http://youtu.be/3aeAdbRsTLc[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yJ9xnIxG9nk]http://youtu.be/yJ9xnIxG9nk[/video]


----------



## SahTiva (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;BCz1WaYs0Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCz1WaYs0Ho[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;B5VKKBbicyE]http://youtu.be/B5VKKBbicyE[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;lqXVlNWKh_E]http://youtu.be/lqXVlNWKh_E[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dcUIyscx8r0]http://youtu.be/dcUIyscx8r0[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CjhLeHrWVb8]http://youtu.be/CjhLeHrWVb8[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;u1dVx4Pfd0c]http://youtu.be/u1dVx4Pfd0c[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ujqcr25-WCk]http://youtu.be/Ujqcr25-WCk[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Nf2qtXsTH84]http://youtu.be/Nf2qtXsTH84[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;kos4k7kpqy8]http://youtu.be/kos4k7kpqy8[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ke8a0rxC-LQ]http://youtu.be/ke8a0rxC-LQ[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-blfPCOeLQ0]http://youtu.be/-blfPCOeLQ0[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gJEcoTRhSjU]http://youtu.be/gJEcoTRhSjU[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-hIjgofcuWU]http://youtu.be/-hIjgofcuWU[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1CdkUaK6KsM]http://youtu.be/1CdkUaK6KsM[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;BSdtkO2HAoE]http://youtu.be/BSdtkO2HAoE[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Z3hGjA16eFE]http://youtu.be/Z3hGjA16eFE[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;F0feG1FsXO4]http://youtu.be/F0feG1FsXO4[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PpjnRm7gPqQ]http://youtu.be/PpjnRm7gPqQ[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WSpyHRypLCI]http://youtu.be/WSpyHRypLCI[/video]


----------



## THC&STDs4All (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fN-xq7t6pKw]http://youtu.be/fN-xq7t6pKw[/video]


----------



## THC&STDs4All (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YhycjXvFDy8]http://youtu.be/YhycjXvFDy8[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1KFnInO9ffs]http://youtu.be/1KFnInO9ffs[/video]

Cheesy I know but I fuckin' love this...and with Jurrasic 5 too  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RMfIBoM7FbM]http://youtu.be/RMfIBoM7FbM[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PtEQtJGs9ec]http://youtu.be/PtEQtJGs9ec[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JFpCLw3ilrM]http://youtu.be/JFpCLw3ilrM[/video]


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;OOWhn8ElE6U]http://youtu.be/OOWhn8ElE6U[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tqCBbxiPMOo]http://youtu.be/tqCBbxiPMOo[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xZ4tNmnuMgQ]http://youtu.be/xZ4tNmnuMgQ[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JOQVSXy1XI0]http://youtu.be/JOQVSXy1XI0[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;otCpCn0l4Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Oct 22, 2012)

slappin this new paz

[video=youtube;4bRmnxs25Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bRmnxs25Qo&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Oct 23, 2012)

detroit is next


[video=youtube;o3A5uHdwNVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3A5uHdwNVg[/video]


----------



## purpz (Oct 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;IJpqhLYNHnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJpqhLYNHnM[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Oct 23, 2012)

hollow tip still slaps classic shit

[video=youtube;bFTRAIoBKPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFTRAIoBKPk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9hGKcxwCyD8]http://youtu.be/9hGKcxwCyD8[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;u-LB6jkCGog]http://youtu.be/u-LB6jkCGog[/video]


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> [video=youtube_share;9hGKcxwCyD8]http://youtu.be/9hGKcxwCyD8[/video]


this my shit right here
pastor troy goes in that spittin real shit


----------



## AlternateEgo (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;MolAjeo2LOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MolAjeo2LOU&amp;feature=watch_response[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AJotWqViYhE]http://youtu.be/AJotWqViYhE[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;BfyfIO5z3pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfyfIO5z3pM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;NI4FZwsa3nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI4FZwsa3nI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ws3Ks0FGxYM]http://youtu.be/ws3Ks0FGxYM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;PeqLU-gBpl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeqLU-gBpl8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;LxBU8Lak4ug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxBU8Lak4ug&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;oJszR4162QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJszR4162QY&amp;feature=watch-vrec[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9swQu4tSIUw]http://youtu.be/9swQu4tSIUw[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;nOCNw0JszAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOCNw0JszAk[/video]

totem poll roll


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3b2ub9Djjcs]http://youtu.be/3b2ub9Djjcs[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jlyoQRwf6U8]http://youtu.be/jlyoQRwf6U8[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;S-ZHdNOKfC8]http://youtu.be/S-ZHdNOKfC8[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jD3Hlxz0sig]http://youtu.be/jD3Hlxz0sig[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gseK4bT9u8E]http://youtu.be/gseK4bT9u8E[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qk2jeE1LOn8]http://youtu.be/qk2jeE1LOn8[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6lcB0h9_lIU]http://youtu.be/6lcB0h9_lIU[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Xdi_5bCFZAo]http://youtu.be/Xdi_5bCFZAo[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JU9TouRnO84]http://youtu.be/JU9TouRnO84[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yU4v_tLcn2c]http://youtu.be/yU4v_tLcn2c[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;d9Q-ytyWmdE]http://youtu.be/d9Q-ytyWmdE[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;L1BUTcJZX5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1BUTcJZX5s&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL1B4E2B5C0B85 7FDB&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## LJ6 (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;HRZxcmrrw1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRZxcmrrw1A[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 26, 2012)

rock&roll hall of fame nuf said [video=youtube;XtztvaGN92A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtztvaGN92A[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;iAT9epR11BQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAT9epR11BQ[/video]


----------



## purpz (Oct 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;-zqPHcwdRkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zqPHcwdRkc[/video] This video is dedicated to you, robert.


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 26, 2012)

Spanky Danky

[video=youtube;np1QORGsQY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np1QORGsQY4[/video]


----------



## FlowerPower! (Oct 26, 2012)

Life is Too Short

A classic


[video=youtube;vPC89tObGhE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPC89tObGhE[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Oct 27, 2012)

too short and 40 album should leak any day


[video=youtube;lb7d3dW7_Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb7d3dW7_Tc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;bLVD3uMTX7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLVD3uMTX7I&amp;feature=g-hist[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ephvf3FR4xQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ephvf3FR4xQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;d12EI3xNiqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d12EI3xNiqE[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Oct 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;qggxTtnKTMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;plTntxRK_48]http://youtu.be/plTntxRK_48[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;imWzXDZUZ9c]http://youtu.be/imWzXDZUZ9c[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xyKSeIZZiuY]http://youtu.be/xyKSeIZZiuY[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1LoL1Pb-e90]http://youtu.be/1LoL1Pb-e90[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6B5uvm34CdE]http://youtu.be/6B5uvm34CdE[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Q2KtRRSh4so]http://youtu.be/Q2KtRRSh4so[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8BTmlzUkq34]http://youtu.be/8BTmlzUkq34[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;EzYG-_S47dc]http://youtu.be/EzYG-_S47dc[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ocj8Zj3UMs0]http://youtu.be/Ocj8Zj3UMs0[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CwCWvn60L3w]http://youtu.be/CwCWvn60L3w[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4BxUZGOVWsA]http://youtu.be/4BxUZGOVWsA[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uXQZGmYTJI8]http://youtu.be/uXQZGmYTJI8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mu8SNEQAb4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu8SNEQAb4c&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;q1s4yoGnIWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1s4yoGnIWo&amp;feature=watch-vrec[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qbNWb8WHo2M]http://youtu.be/qbNWb8WHo2M[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

Public Enemy - Fight the Power

This is the full 7 minute version - the intro is 2:00 minutes long

[video=youtube;WnS53fNfpkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnS53fNfpkE[/video]


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 30, 2012)

God i hate rap. these kiddie rappers posted here suck. Im a hip hopper and only listen to emcees and hip hop. Rap is for those who aren't to bright, live in fantasy land, or just don't understand good music lol


----------



## biglungs (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;XmLrgvFpXQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmLrgvFpXQs[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

FilthyFletch said:


> God i hate rap. these kiddie rappers posted here suck. Im a hip hopper and only listen to emcees and hip hop. Rap is for those who aren't to bright, live in fantasy land, or just don't understand good music lol



I don't see how the 2 genres are so different from each other. Different enough for you to stereotype music?!


[video=youtube;Slwf874LM5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Slwf874LM5c&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Nov 1, 2012)

RIP MD

[video=youtube;4HwCihitUHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HwCihitUHg[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;l_HWLslfmJI]http://youtu.be/l_HWLslfmJI[/video]

song is mad funny.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ky-Mani Marley ~ Hustler

Ky-Mani is 1 of Bob Marley's kids! He makes raps! Jah! 420!

[video=youtube;ilHadRpytVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilHadRpytVE[/video]



I cant work at 9-5 Baby i'm a hustler, i'ma keep hustlin,
rather risk my fredoom and my life, baby i'm a rider i'ma keep ridin
i got my future front my eyes and the fight is to survive,
baby this is just my life

so pass me the chalice let me bun it up,
know you feel the vibe so baby turn me up
we livin in a time that so corupt,
so i do what i got to to break bread
its want no warshed to all of the earth,
one other thing and me say na go toke apologie
move it up the barn more me have fi med
and if its something bout the modern war, fool nah me said yao
making a run through the states
but out a class shortly glad fi food for the place with no war
just say your prayer for me
girl i know that you will ride it for me a onetimer lets go........................etc.......


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 9, 2012)

I seem to listen to more rap groups than individual rappers. Idk why. Some I like are: Wu Tang Clan, NWA, and Odd Future.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ky-Mani Marley ~ Ghetto Soldier

[video=youtube;IJpbEKk7p1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJpbEKk7p1Q[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;mw9AiUW5ZS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw9AiUW5ZS0&amp;feature=related[/video]
This shit is smooth.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2012)

.......................................................................................................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtwT492YDvg
java script is blocking me from loading this vid


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;_TwYJqsttSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TwYJqsttSg[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZVUyyHYkBHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVUyyHYkBHk[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

Old School Rap.....L.L. Cool J

[video=youtube;oVDfyc2lh4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVDfyc2lh4Q[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;KV2ssT8lzj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV2ssT8lzj8[/video]

"Don't hurt me, Don't hurt me...no more"

Throw dirt on me,
And grow a wild flower
But it's fuck the world,
Get a child out her
Yeah my life a bitch,
But you know nothin bout her
Been to hell and back,
I can show you vouchers
I'm rollin sweets,
I'm smokin sour
Married to the game,
But she broke her vows
That's why my bars
Are full of broken bottles,
And my nightstands
Are full of open bibles

Ugh I think about
More than I forget
But I don't go around fire
Expectin not to sweat
And these niggas know I lay em down,
Make you beg
Bitches try to kick me while I'm down,
I'll break your leg
Money out weighin problems
On a triple beam
I'm stickin to the script,
You niggas skippin scenes
Ugh be good or be good at it
Fuckin right I got my gun
Semi-Cartermatic

Yeah I put the dick in their mouth
So I guess it's fuck what they say
I'm high as a bitch, up up and away,
Man I'll come down in a couple of days
Okay you want me up in a cage,
Then I'll come out in beast mode
I got this world stuck in a safe,
Combination is the G code
It's weezy mother fucka blood gang
And I'm in bleed mode
All about my dope,
But I don't even check the peep hole,
So you can keep knockin,
But won't knock me down
No love lost,
No love found.................................etc


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Nov 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;acN_99gfuAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acN_99gfuAM&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L L7kNRZTM1oLTnYsKuLq3Gww[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV7wP76wx4c
[youtube]RV7wP76wx4c[/youtube]


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 17, 2012)

This
[video=youtube;TbSRAlw741M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbSRAlw741M[/video]


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 17, 2012)

...this
[video=youtube;opWYnUpNtG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opWYnUpNtG8[/video]


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 17, 2012)

and this.
[video=youtube;aRfCq7sPqf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRfCq7sPqf0[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZKrVMzZqtR8]http://youtu.be/ZKrVMzZqtR8[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;X3sU9E7Hnec]http://youtu.be/X3sU9E7Hnec[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;YWyHZNBz6FE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWyHZNBz6FE[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;88BPk903jUQ]http://youtu.be/88BPk903jUQ[/video]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TSKBWL3nD4o]http://youtu.be/TSKBWL3nD4o[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xjhidDbluCE]http://youtu.be/xjhidDbluCE[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;--FwgRK5Is4]http://youtu.be/--FwgRK5Is4[/video]


----------



## Noahp123 (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Di3kEQDtXk&feature=BFa&list=PL26FDFDEAD02503FE

Buckem


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AnBV5mzPTYs]http://youtu.be/AnBV5mzPTYs[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3062Cw9xwys]http://youtu.be/3062Cw9xwys[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;OXzUQ-EPk4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXzUQ-EPk4Q[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;qF6b7Xbx1WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF6b7Xbx1WM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;0ZB9neERVfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZB9neERVfI[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;OItsfklZC-Y]http://youtu.be/OItsfklZC-Y[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;IrTM_n5_3x0]http://youtu.be/IrTM_n5_3x0[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;K4TJyUwoPDw]http://youtu.be/K4TJyUwoPDw[/video]


----------



## Derple (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLJeKCA8Iq4Can't get much better than Nas' old stuff in my opinion.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;AASBbbtNMHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AASBbbtNMHE[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Dec 8, 2012)

young dude can rap
[video=youtube;3EqJM910bJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EqJM910bJU[/video]

DL that shit for free here http://www.mediafire.com/?xeaycut1oaa1g29


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5X0uSltBHhs]http://youtu.be/5X0uSltBHhs[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RCRySw1O2qc]http://youtu.be/RCRySw1O2qc[/video]


----------



## crackerboy (Jan 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;oHF_gI05s08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHF_gI05s08[/video]

Up and coming young buck wild boys out of Tampa.


----------



## Kermit The Frog (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;VvJ6rilpkwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvJ6rilpkwk[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pKE7JDJSczM]http://youtu.be/pKE7JDJSczM[/video]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ib5rB9mCig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ib5rB9mCig[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;KWC79TcWWsI]http://youtu.be/KWC79TcWWsI[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yoEnHC8ddVw]http://youtu.be/yoEnHC8ddVw[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 30, 2013)

[youtube]OO18F4aKGzQ[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 30, 2013)

[youtube]TOu33P7swVo[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 30, 2013)

[youtube]pXtQE-MhY5k[/youtube]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;LrlSeKv9AOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrlSeKv9AOs[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 10, 2013)

Come to the Murda Mitten and get served bitches... flip this rap like a bird. 
[video=youtube;9_I6iZuB3nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_I6iZuB3nA[/video]
tried of going crazy, brothas broke ain got no gravy.
sry for the shit sound... natas needs more love.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;gpg-yNJF2ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpg-yNJF2ds[/video]
if you know who eyedea is this song is crazy sad


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;fSkNKbM9a60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSkNKbM9a60[/video]


----------



## jollygreen (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;wA2CDJWx5So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA2CDJWx5So[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Noq_F0pf8N4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Noq_F0pf8N4[/video]


----------



## needlesnpins (Mar 4, 2013)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIqqfb47AU" target="_blank">[video=youtube;dmIqqfb47AU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIqqfb47AU[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIqqfb47AU


----------



## needlesnpins (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;f5fwpcdNuFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5fwpcdNuFU[/video]


----------



## needlesnpins (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Dorb9VOjrG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dorb9VOjrG8[/video]


----------



## fb360 (Mar 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;fGeNDnYcQOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGeNDnYcQOA[/video]


----------



## mushead (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wbG7tMyhjJQ]http://youtu.be/wbG7tMyhjJQ[/video]


----------



## mushead (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7Sgp6CljKGU]http://youtu.be/7Sgp6CljKGU[/video]


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;_4JrWUlBY3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4JrWUlBY3w[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

3 Pounds of Weeden said:


> [video=youtube;_4JrWUlBY3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4JrWUlBY3w[/video]


Holy shit dude this is amazing!


----------



## biglungs (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;C_uiA6Qw-Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_uiA6Qw-Ro[/video]


----------



## mushead (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bxbQD9w8zoA]http://youtu.be/bxbQD9w8zoA[/video]


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;CK-3Dd5ZVlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK-3Dd5ZVlA[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;53GrVNFArHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53GrVNFArHQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;HsSpu-94vkY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsSpu-94vkY[/video]


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bq9ZLV-0g9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq9ZLV-0g9s[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;GApxi1XeOvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GApxi1XeOvY[/video]

#I-blaze Crew


----------



## mushead (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;y6UyRfzUDk0]http://youtu.be/y6UyRfzUDk0[/video]


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 20, 2013)

I cant believe BIG or PAC wasnt on the first page.... .DISGRACE


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 22, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> I cant believe BIG or PAC wasnt on the first page.... .DISGRACE


fk u niga. get out my thread


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 22, 2013)

Are you serious? Im not saying there isnt good music, but would you not agree biggie or 2pac should have at least been in the top 40 posts? Come on, it's the truth why are you mad?


----------



## jetsfool623 (Mar 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;3cCTbFqbbZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cCTbFqbbZE[/video]


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;2c52RiKFipc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c52RiKFipc[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wZMrvJf2Cxw]http://youtu.be/wZMrvJf2Cxw[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

Good song, great chorus.

[video=youtube;t1ZmWolwqlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1ZmWolwqlw[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;w3EQSjjZleM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3EQSjjZleM[/video]


----------



## STACKB (Mar 26, 2013)

Rip stack bundles sqsqsquuuad up !


----------



## STACKB (Mar 26, 2013)

AZ........


----------



## TsmokeTrain (Mar 27, 2013)

Im still bangin on wax but thats just me

Biggie and Pac are overrated, they good, but overrated, i didnt read every page but i can assume no one mentioned:
Kool G Rap
Heltah Skeltah
Shabazz The Disciple


----------



## dolamic (Mar 28, 2013)

TsmokeTrain said:


> Im still bangin on wax but thats just me
> 
> Biggie and Pac are overrated, they good, but overrated, i didnt read every page but i can assume no one mentioned:
> Kool G Rap
> ...


I see your Kool G Rap, and I raise you Tech N9ne.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ohDHMOn1xuI]http://youtu.be/ohDHMOn1xuI[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Zaj-Hy7gRWg]http://youtu.be/Zaj-Hy7gRWg[/video]


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;BpUzF87P5y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpUzF87P5y0[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;gj6EqmtL6Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj6EqmtL6Xw[/video]


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Apr 5, 2013)

Biggie and Pac are overrated? You must be a young child to say sum ish like that. Pac would bang on all of todays "gangsters"


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Apr 5, 2013)

Universities have classes dedicated to his poetry. Pac is rap.


----------



## purpz (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't get enough of this song at the moment. [video=youtube;0b3COanjHoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b3COanjHoo[/video]


----------



## purpz (Apr 13, 2013)

old school shit right here, one of the best flows ever.
[video=youtube;uPfIIn5V_LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPfIIn5V_LQ[/video]


----------



## purpz (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y_SppSYMdbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_SppSYMdbk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;WM1RChZk1EU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM1RChZk1EU[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

FilthyFletch said:


> God i hate rap. these kiddie rappers posted here suck. Im a hip hopper and only listen to emcees and hip hop. Rap is for those who aren't to bright, live in fantasy land, or just don't understand good music lol


Dude.. really!?.. last time I checked hip-hop was all about a non-haterade movement.. you don't seem to embody that sentiment~

Chill out bruh


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;zKtGw9CDjzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKtGw9CDjzA[/video]


----------



## purpz (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;4mmM65Slmlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mmM65Slmlc[/video]


----------



## purpz (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;1RJmc-AYDbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJmc-AYDbM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;_7pdLhLysgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7pdLhLysgE[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;kPhelmcpb1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPhelmcpb1Y[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 17, 2013)

This is that real shit right here. Hardcore.

[video=youtube;ZDPIK7Fz_g4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDPIK7Fz_g4[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;dvkUXKyl5wY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvkUXKyl5wY[/video]
This thread needs a little Dr. Octagon.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;x1Jbi_15VT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1Jbi_15VT8[/video]
"little books from tall trees..."


----------



## Kite High (Apr 20, 2013)

Rap sux. What talent does it take to pose and talk shit to the beat of a drum machine? It's not music but poor poetry set to a beat. Hate me all you want as it will only prove the validity of my sentiments. 

"I know y'all done heard of me. My names C-Murder" And I am stupid doing life in prison.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Rap sux. What talent does it take to pose and talk shit to the beat of a drum machine? It's not music but poor poetry set to a beat. Hate me all you want as it will only prove the validity of my sentiments.
> 
> "I know y'all done heard of me. My names C-Murder" And I am stupid doing life in prison.


shouldn't you be listening to some herion induced, out of tune Grateful Dead on Dicks Picks or something?


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;VMYAEHE2GrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMYAEHE2GrM[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Rap sux. What talent does it take to pose and talk shit to the beat of a drum machine? It's not music but poor poetry set to a beat. Hate me all you want as it will only prove the validity of my sentiments.
> 
> "I know y'all done heard of me. My names C-Murder" And I am stupid doing life in prison.


That is such a naive thing to say...Stereotyping big time. You obviously have NO IDEA about hip hop...Just by calling it rap is laughable to an extent...Hip Hop is a culture, a lifestyle and a way of life! If you actually dig around you can find BRILLIANCE in the lyrics of some artists. Fuck all this Lil Wayne, Drake, Lil John BULLSHIT that has poisoned the industry...all they rap about is money, bitches, blunts and guns... Its rubbish and giving hip hop a bad name. Anybody who thinks that is good lyricism is an absolute fool and has no idea what they are talking about. Its a shame that these untalented fucks get rich and famous while the real lyricists go unnoticed...

Im a fan of all types of music. I love Meat Loaf and The Doors and shit like that but im a true hip hop head. I just hate when people automatically say shit like it doesnt take any talents to right raps for hip hop...You really have no idea what you are talking about...smh


----------



## Kite High (Apr 20, 2013)

Bullshit. It's gangsta wannabes talking shit. Way of life? ROTFLMFAO


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Rap sux. What talent does it take to pose and talk shit to the beat of a drum machine? It's not music but poor poetry set to a beat. Hate me all you want as it will only prove the validity of my sentiments.
> 
> "I know y'all done heard of me. My names C-Murder" And I am stupid doing life in prison.


When you listen to hip hop you prob hear "Nigga da da da da da bitch da dadada da da da rap da da daadada" because if you say the artists have no talent that there is proof you have never actually listened to it...And I mean LISTENED to it. Not heard it or played it. No talent. I could say any main singer of a band was lucky to be born with that voice...No real talent...Just lucky. Also that musicians are the talented ones, not necessarily the singer...Singers just lucky. But im not going to say anything like that because im not a naive motherfucker like you...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Bullshit. It's gangsta wannabes talking shit. Way of life? ROTFLMFAO


Gangster wannabes...Not all hip hop is gangster you idiot...Love how you come into a thread about a genre you hate just to talk shit...pathetic


----------



## Kite High (Apr 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> shouldn't you be listening to some herion induced, out of tune Grateful Dead on Dicks Picks or something?


Lawrence Welk would be better than rap. Actually something along the lines of my friend Alan Parsons some acid would be perfect. Ok with the Dead but not enamored.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;iY9mpiloSIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY9mpiloSIU[/video]

Listen to that and tell me what you hear...No bullshit...No smartass crap...Tell me what you hear....


----------



## Kite High (Apr 20, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Gangster wannabes...Not all hip hop is gangster you idiot...Love how you come into a thread about a genre you hate just to talk shit...pathetic


My opinion is just as valid as yours. And FYI Percy is a friend of mine. Master P that is and he knows how I feel as well. Hell I sent Silk $ while he was down. You're the one who is pathetic being on a pot growing forum all of a week to praise rap.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

You wont hear a damn thing...you may not like the music but you coming into this thread tells a whole lot about the type of person you would be. Im done with this, Enjoy


----------



## Kite High (Apr 20, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> You wont hear a damn thing...you may not like the music but you coming into this thread tells a whole lot about the type of person you would be. Im done with this, Enjoy


&#8203;


ShazMo09 said:


> I would just like to say thankyou to all the members here but I must be leaving you all now...Without a single grow under my belt I fired up my MH + HPS for the first time today to check if it all worked and I must say it does but now im fucking blind from looking into the light for too long...I appreciate your help RIU but who can use a pc without eyes
> 
> 
> PS. My girl had to write this...


I hope you mean this....


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> My opinion is just as valid as yours. And FYI Percy is a friend of mine. Master P that is and he knows how I feel as well. Hell I sent Silk $ while he was down. You're the one who is pathetic being on a pot growing forum all of a week to praise rap.


LMAO...I came on here to learn about growing the herb...Noticed that they had a music section so decided to check it out and put some music up. Your the one going into a thread about music you dislike to troll...c'mon dude, seriously! What has me being here for a week got to do with ANYTHING about this discussion? Going into my profile and checking out all my shit too  lmfao... Im out man...lol keyboard soldiers everywhere these days


----------



## Kite High (Apr 20, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> You wont hear a damn thing...you may not like the music but you coming into this thread tells a whole lot about the type of person you would be. Im done with this, Enjoy





ShazMo09 said:


> I would just like to say thankyou to all the members here but I must be leaving you all now...Without a single grow under my belt
> I fired up my MH + HPS for the first time today to check if it all worked and I must say it does but now im fucking blind from looking into the light for too long...I appreciate your help RIU but who can use a pc without eyes
> 
> 
> PS. My girl had to write this...


I hope you mean what you say


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> My opinion is just as valid as yours. And FYI Percy is a friend of mine. Master P that is and he knows how I feel as well. Hell I sent Silk $ while he was down. You're the one who is pathetic being on a pot growing forum all of a week to praise rap.


One more thing...I highly doubt people of that caliber would associate with somebody who not only trolls internet forums but has racked up almost 3000 posts in just over a year on a single forum. Now im seriously ROTFLMFAO...Goodnight dude...Enjoy


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;qbTlVoTNhbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbTlVoTNhbo[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;57XlxwPh9OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57XlxwPh9OE[/video]


----------



## TeoB (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;JlajSca3ll4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlajSca3ll4[/video]


----------



## Kite High (Apr 20, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> One more thing...I highly doubt people of that caliber would associate with somebody who not only trolls internet forums but has racked up almost 3000 posts in just over a year on a single forum. Now im seriously ROTFLMFAO...Goodnight dude...Enjoy


Think what you want. You are wrong. Grow up and stop posing kid.


----------



## biglungs (Apr 21, 2013)

if u know master p tell him fuck u from the bay little richmond rouge faggot never been from out here came made some money never did shit for anybody out here bounced back home stole rap styles also remind him he never knew pac so stfu 

[video=youtube;JPeGTJt8AZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPeGTJt8AZQ[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;929AAchGJSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=929AAchGJSI[/video]


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Rap sux. What talent does it take to pose and talk shit to the beat of a drum machine? It's not music but poor poetry set to a beat. Hate me all you want as it will only prove the validity of my sentiments.
> 
> "I know y'all done heard of me. My names C-Murder" And I am stupid doing life in prison.


Yah, how can poetry be art? Especially when combined with music? 
You haven't heard good rap if you say rap is "poor poetry".
Try a little Nas.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Rap sux. What talent does it take to pose and talk shit to the beat of a drum machine? It's not music but poor poetry set to a beat. Hate me all you want as it will only prove the validity of my sentiments.
> 
> "I know y'all done heard of me. My names C-Murder" And I am stupid doing life in prison.


Rap sux is painting a broad brush. But yeah, most of these posts are not something I would listen to. I would post what I like but I don't know if it is rap or this hop scotch crap...?


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the late 80s and Early 90s rap. IMO, it was a great point of a sound that came off of jazz and bebop. Jazz/Beebop>>Jazz Fusion>>Disco>>Rap(per's Delight). RnB took a different path and met back up with rap later. I love lots of bebop, swing, and jazz but modern day... i'de rather listen to N.W.A than Pat Metheny. No question.

To be fair to Metheny, I would rather mess around on an instrument and play little bits of Metheny than jam on NWA with a guitar... ya know.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;E9FbRN-w4Wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9FbRN-w4Wk[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;KeN9c2GYJkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeN9c2GYJkk[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;XsZKrctSDaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsZKrctSDaw[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;fNfZKBgDmKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNfZKBgDmKI[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;zaYeidlLsaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaYeidlLsaY[/video]


----------



## SensiHerb (Apr 30, 2013)

im into underground hip hop... jedi mind tricks, immortal tech, apathy... and for a white kid chris webby is the fucking man, he really kills it even off the top of his head. doesnt have the 'hardest' rap voice, but his flow is dope and he can spit bar after bar with punch lines that would knock anyone on the radio out. LOL @ Drake.

FOR ANYONE THAT CAN REALLY APPRECIATE GOOD MUSIC LISTEN TO VIDEOS I POSTED. JUST SKIP THE INTRO WHICH IS LIKE 1:05 LONG ON THE FIRST ONE BUT I PROMISE YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT!!!! AND ACTUALLY LISTEN TO THE LYRICS SO YOU CAN APPRECIATE THE ART. the second video is a REAL freestyle, off the top of his head. not a drake "freestyle" where he wrote it down in less than 15 minutes then raps it reading it off the paper, thats not a freestyle you faggot.

Church
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhi4eBVnfH8

Gucci Freestyle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev2LCjWQF0E


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeh Man...You on the right idea dude...I love how aussie keep it real man...Alot of people diss aussie hip hop but at least the shit aint tainted with "Guns, Money and Bitches"...Its still Hip Hop
[video=youtube;UhqrJ6VqtL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhqrJ6VqtL8[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;LrlSeKv9AOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrlSeKv9AOs[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 30, 2013)

SensiHerb said:


> im into underground hip hop... jedi mind tricks, immortal tech, apathy... and for a white kid chris webby is the fucking man, he really kills it even off the top of his head. doesnt have the 'hardest' rap voice, but his flow is dope and he can spit bar after bar with punch lines that would knock anyone on the radio out. LOL @ Drake.
> 
> FOR ANYONE THAT CAN REALLY APPRECIATE GOOD MUSIC LISTEN TO VIDEOS I POSTED. JUST SKIP THE INTRO WHICH IS LIKE 1:05 LONG ON THE FIRST ONE BUT I PROMISE YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT!!!! AND ACTUALLY LISTEN TO THE LYRICS SO YOU CAN APPRECIATE THE ART. the second video is a REAL freestyle, off the top of his head. not a drake "freestyle" where he wrote it down in less than 15 minutes then raps it reading it off the paper, thats not a freestyle you faggot.
> 
> ...


Dude check Em's freestyle on Westwood...Not the biggest fan of Eminem but I must admit his freestyles got mad flow...Check the second beat at 3 mins
[video=youtube;KwyOfqbP8JU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyOfqbP8JU[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Apr 30, 2013)

The you got FUCKIN DOUCHE BAGS like this making all the sales and money! What the fuck has happened to Hip Hop...If someone know the answer please fill me in!!
[video=youtube;24GcORFEeCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24GcORFEeCw[/video]
FUCK LIL WAYNE


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

[youtube]KZvE7dQ-C5o[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

Did i just read someone talkin' about Aussie hiphop?! lol 

Check this if you don't already know it.. 'CLASS A' a.k.a. 'The Baroness'. 

[youtube]VYRFY6kkqU0[/youtube]

http://thebaroness.bandcamp.com/album/the-baroness

She's apart of the L-Burn iLLuminati crew out of Melbourne.

http://lburnill.bandcamp.com/

http://classamc.bandcamp.com/


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

Also, this.. 
[youtube]PVgV6RnneNA[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

Some ATMOSPHERE .. basically everyone on RhymesayersEntertainment is absolutely amazing. http://www.rhymesayers.com/

[youtube]Z4zvYLxZuf8[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

Lets see that dumbfuck hate on this.. you're either deaf or dead if you can not at least begin to understand why someone would appreciate this lyricism.. 

BLACKALICIOUS [youtube]MvPnM2Q1nwU[/youtube]


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;TtpBvHXC_ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtpBvHXC_ls[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;7KNkb-6BH1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KNkb-6BH1s[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (May 1, 2013)

Probably one of the best female MC's i've ever heard and she has no solo albums
[video=youtube;ZpKIcuoKHD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpKIcuoKHD4[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 1, 2013)

Prep. yourselves.. this shit is raw.* Pistol *_of_ *SLANGCORP.


*[youtube]zCx_6VIlUVM[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 1, 2013)

'nother SLANGCORP video. this guy is *GDP *

[youtube]XmdtSMe5rsU[/youtube]


----------



## g00sEgg (May 1, 2013)

Hmmm...I guess I could plug my soundcloud here...lol
https://soundcloud.com/goozen3328


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 1, 2013)

RIP Big L

[video=youtube;iBrzEVJwYFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBrzEVJwYFg[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 1, 2013)

this is the hardest no foolin thugged out shit I could find 
[video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
SH420


----------



## heckler73 (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;n-uN4ExKv8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-uN4ExKv8M[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;NvR-comjpJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR-comjpJI[/video]


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 9, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Hmmm...I guess I could plug my soundcloud here...lol
> https://soundcloud.com/goozen3328


Hey g00s any suggestions for free beat software? Something I could try out, nothing too complex, something for beginners?


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;ewZ9KoPhhGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewZ9KoPhhGs[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;bpBP9dALcWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpBP9dALcWw[/video]


----------



## g00sEgg (May 11, 2013)

yoitsstoopkid said:


> Hey g00s any suggestions for free beat software? Something I could try out, nothing too complex, something for beginners?


Hmmm....free? I'm not really sure of any free ones. I use FL Studio.


----------



## tobinates559 (May 11, 2013)

o yes you guys gonna love me for this'''''''''

http://youtu.be/DDWAk8-leVA



http://youtu.be/75mYdFarQU4




http://youtu.be/I2h3fMcB4Eg

hahahaha


----------



## SahTiva (May 15, 2013)

Showing love to a local guy... I think its exponentially better than the first, ready to see what he does.
[video=youtube;Ic_BR4aOV4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic_BR4aOV4U&amp;list=UUW6XSnAqj6k3tuxh4-Kpj_g&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 15, 2013)

[youtube]MeE3-rOG7i4[/youtube]
[youtube]tUfGRHfAZiM[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 15, 2013)

*DIABOLIC* _feat_. *IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE*

this shit is fire. never get tired of this song, fuck.

[youtube]v2r8kBnGtAU[/youtube]


----------



## Jetsfooo (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;QWRz4sFHTyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWRz4sFHTyg[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 21, 2013)

*DESSA* from _DOOMTREE_

[youtube]RWYpGCNUkis[/youtube]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

Probably a repost, sorry if it is!!

[video=youtube_share;vDDuiWExtLU]http://youtu.be/vDDuiWExtLU[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

All you haters cant see me. Get on my level


[video=youtube_share;wZbGNhFNSLk]http://youtu.be/wZbGNhFNSLk[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;iaLXjwBQbiE]http://youtu.be/iaLXjwBQbiE[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1t7ZOsZbgH4]http://youtu.be/1t7ZOsZbgH4[/video]


----------



## lowcash (May 27, 2013)

another white boy who made it , signed with tech n9ne
[video=youtube;_z1aJvUTXUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z1aJvUTXUY[/video]


----------



## LJ6 (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;pIAxbKJDt40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIAxbKJDt40[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;dduORgnHX4E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dduORgnHX4E[/video]

Gritty and grimey, just the way I likes it.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 5, 2013)

*IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE
*[youtube]MKRTyW5RJew[/youtube]


----------



## purpz (Jun 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;fkhCN2akxK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkhCN2akxK0[/video]


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNBpzSWeYRI


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;A7I9jnLdS_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7I9jnLdS_M[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 12, 2013)

lets go back. cuz i need a eighth!
[video=youtube_share;z8Zjw8zdAJI]http://youtu.be/z8Zjw8zdAJI[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 19, 2013)

*AESOP ROCK* - Bring back Pluto
[youtube]oi4O2b9Vc9U[/youtube]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;w9PZpiBwUEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9PZpiBwUEw[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;70K9FjZyYGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70K9FjZyYGk[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;w8bZZiQwuDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8bZZiQwuDM[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;LI6Wcqnh0JM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI6Wcqnh0JM[/video]


----------



## Inc0gnito (Sep 2, 2013)

Joe Budden


----------



## Inc0gnito (Sep 2, 2013)

http://youtu.be/XPpIhG1m5rUU Styles P- I Need Weed. couldn't figure out how to just get the video on but... lol to twisted
Bumpiin, Trimmin up my Early harvested plant that started to rot alittle bit, didnt want it to Spread.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;tce7HWtnsno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tce7HWtnsno[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;LTGNpUnaYTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTGNpUnaYTU[/video]


----------

